# Do you prefer a full-length guide rod?



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I have heard that full-length guide rods really don't make a noticeable difference in accuracy, but do make it a pain in the ass to field strip the gun. 

What are your experiences?

Thanks.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I take it this pertains to the 1911 models only? I'm a firm believer in full guide rods no matter what pistol. If you are not shooting a match 1911, or thinking about stiffer weight springs-then I wouldn't bother. The stock system is just fine and withstood the test of time. My previous 1911's have all sported match grade parts and accordingly took tools in order to break them down for simple cleaning. Let your conscience be your guide.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, I'm just talking about 1911s. 

This wouldn't be a competition gun, or even a carry gun. Just to look pretty and shoot at the range. So I wouldn't really need to "field strip" it, all maintenance would be done in the comfort of my home. Also the guide rod would not be an aftermarket part; some of the models I am considering come with full-length guide rods and some do not. 

Thanks!


----------



## Playboy Penguin (Jul 17, 2008)

I have both a full length and standard guide rod version of the Colt Combat Commander and I have found no noticeable difference in accuracy or performance.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I prefer the standard, but just because they are mil spec and I know they are reliable. I have had full-length units and they worked well too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got hooked on full length guide rods in the 1990s - And then I had them on every 1911 I ever owned.

Now, however - I have an MC Operator - and I am liking the GI setup.

Trying to get those 2 piece rods to line up while holding the compressed spring and the slide was a pain in the butt.

I like the GI one now.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I have only owned one 1911 type pistol and it has a full guide rod. I can field strip my Para without tools with very little trouble. The rod makes good sense from a mechanical stand point. It keeps the spring in alignment when it is compressed. My Ruger P345 has a guide rod also so I guess I like them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

gmaske said:


> ...The rod makes good sense from a mechanical stand point. It keeps the spring in alignment when it is compressed...


I disagree. Even without a guide rod, the internal parts of a stock 1911 (specifically the recoil spring guide and recoil spring plug) already keep the recoil spring in alignment, whether it's compressed or extended.
Further, replacing the recoil spring guide with a guide rod that projects when the pistol's slide is moved rearward makes the most convenient press-check technique impossible. Instead, it requires extra serrations at the front of the slide to accomplish that most necessary safety-check, and those serrations weaken the slide.
Generally speaking, J.M. Browning knew what he was doing.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've had them set up both ways and from what I've seen the best thing a full length guide rod will do is give you another selling point to bring up when you are selling or trading ..heh Unless you are setting one up to compete with it probably wont matter. One of the best shooting 1911's I have is a Springfield with a G.I. guide rod.

there are so many other things to look at when you want to make a 1911 more accurate. The slides fit to the frame. the barrel links wobble, the fit of the bushing with the barrel. The one thing you will see in a lot of the higher end 1911s is the fit of these parts. These models will most the time have a full length rod but from what I've seen it's the overall fit that has more to do with a good shooting pistol than the guide rod.:smt1099


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am thinking there is no wrong answer to this age old question ......... GI guide rod or FLGR ????

I have seen $3,000 custom made 1911's built with FLGR's and have seen many with the standard GI set up.

There are perhaps two reasons one might NEED a FLGR ........ The first reason....... Installing a very heavy Spring weight like 24lbs and higher -- Wolff Co. recommends the use of a FLGR system. You can check out their website for the details ..this install ocurrs on pistols like the Delta Elite 10mm and other high power weapons.

Second, would be to add weight to the front of the weapon in an attempt to reduce muzzle flip. I have had some success using a Tunsgten FLGR for this purpose.

I don't use a GI guide rod so I can perform the "press-check" that Steve has mentioned. I am certain that Steve performs his "press-check" safely, but too often TV programs show guys sticking their fat thumbs into the trigger guard in order to press the front of the pistol with their index finger -cocking it a tiny amount.
I would never teach anyone at any time, to place anything into that trigger guard unless they are ready to fire - period. Under stress many bad things can happen with manual dexterity abilities. I can do my press check by grabbing the Slide's rear cocking serrations and pulling the Slide open a tiny amount .......... and it works with FLGR's as well as GI set-ups.

JF.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Bull barrel, sprinco recoil reducer and reverse plug thanks.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

FLGRs are designed for the sole purpose of transferring money from shooters to the manufacturers of FLGRs. They serve no other useful purpose.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> FLGRs are designed for the sole purpose of transferring money from shooters to the manufacturers of FLGRs. They serve no other useful purpose.


+1! FLGRs also tend to complicate the 1911s take down. Regards, Richard 

PS we don't need no stinking FLGRs


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I order my Nighthawk later this year, I plan to get the GI setup. 

In the 1990s when I was a newbie to 1911s, I liked the FLGR because I wasn't too familiar with assembly and disassembly of 1911s. And, fighting with the short guiderod was tough for me. Now, I am very familiar with 1911s. And, after years of fighting the spring to get the 2 piece rod back together - I much prefer the GI version....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

FLGR's and Spring Buffers are money makers for the one's who sell them and that's all they are good for. :smt033


----------



## Flyboy_451 (Aug 8, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> FLGRs are designed for the sole purpose of transferring money from shooters to the manufacturers of FLGRs. They serve no other useful purpose.


AMEN!!! Having used both configurations on many 1911s, I can only find one reason to have one...Added weight under the barrel. I am not even sure this is a noticeable advantage for most shooters, as the addition of weight is pretty small. I know that I really can not tell the difference even when measuring times with a shot timer on multiple strings for comparison.

The design of the 1911 maintains sufficient alignment of the recoil spring to prevent kinking, and from what I have seen, there is no noticeable difference in life of the spring.

FLY!!!


----------

